# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  قيمت : Dynamic Reporter با استفاده از Crystal Report

## amin_alexi

من با استفاده از ابزارها و Dll هاي Crystal Report تو Delphi7 يك Dynamic Reporter نوشتم .
كه كاربر  ميتونه مثل خود  ‍Crystal Report گزارش طراحي كنه با 99% امكاناتي كه در Crystal Report قرار داره
امكانات
انتخاب  DataBase و جداول و View ها 
فرمول نويسي و فيلد هاي ويژه و Summary و گروه بندي و ...
رسم چارت و نمودار و ... 
استفاده از محيط برنامه نويسي خود Crystal براي فرمول نويسي و ...
امکان فرستادن Query از داخل برنامه به گزارش !
قابلیت ویرایش فایلهای گزارش ساخته شده در Crystal Report در داخل برنامه و بلعکس !!
خلاصه همه كاري كه با خود Crystal ميشه كرد ...
, )  

... فقط با اين تفاوت كه خيلي از منوها و پنجره ها فارسي شده و كاربر راحتتر ميتونه گزارش طراحي كنه ... 

در اين برنامه ميشه در زمان اجرا هنگامي كه كاربر فايل گزارش رو باز مي كنه اگه خواست تغييرات مورد نظر رو هم بده ... .
(اين كار رو ميشه با اندكي تغيير كد براي زبانهاي C#‎ و VB هم استفاده كرد (استفاده از DLL ساخته شده))

حالا از دوستان خواستم بپرسم اگه يك شركت برنامه نويسي بخواد اين رو از من بخره و به مشتريهاش بده من چند بهش بفروشمش !!!؟؟؟

ممنون ميشم اگه راهنمايي كنين

----------


## Elham_gh

خوب به نحوه كار با اون خيلي بستگي داره ، اگه نحوه كار كردن با اون عينcrystal report  باشه ، پس به درد end user زياد نمي خوره،developer هم كه مسلما با منوهاي انگليسي راحتتره. به اين ترتيب با وجود تمام زحمتهايي كه كشيدين ، نرم افزارتون بازار زيادي نخواهد داشت اونم با قيمت بسار پايين.
اما اگر طوري طراحي شده كه end user بتونه راحت با اون كار كنه، و امكاناتي هم مثل crystal report  داشته باشه ، مي تونيد اون رو به شركتهاي نرم افزاري بين 1.5 تا 2.5 ميليون بفروشيد.البته اگر براي يك مشتري خاص اين كارو مي كرديد مي تونستيد تا 20-30 ميليون هم بفروشيد ولي اينجوري حالت package نمي تونه بيشا ز اينها فروخته شه.

----------


## once4ever

کار خوبیه و انتشار این ابزار میتونه به دوصورت فروش لایسنس و یا فروش محصول باشه.
هنوز برای فروش لایسنس زود هست که اقدام کنید
درمورد فروش محصول به این دلیل که به احتمال زیاد ابزار شما محدودیت سازگاری با نسخه های جدید کریستال ریپورت داره پس نباید قیمت بالایی داشته باشه. (البته امتیازی برای شما هم هست)
چند نمونه گزارش ساز تو اینترنت پیدا کنید و قیمتهارو مقایسه کنید.
پیشنهاد میکنم حتما یک نسخه نمایشی درست کنید
من شخصا *خیلی علاقمندم که نسخه نمایشی* این ابزار برای سی شارپ ببینم.
منتظرم و موفق باشید

----------


## amin_alexi

ممنون از نظرات دوستان 
اگه بقيه هم نظر بدن ممنون ميشم !
من اگه بخوام حالا نرم افزار (كه شامل DLL ها فايل SetUp لازم و راهنماي استفاده از اون در زبانهاي برنامه سازي است ) رو براي فروش بزارم چند مي ارزه !
اگه من قيمت فروش رو  800  تا 1200 در نظر گرفتم آيا قيمت مناسبه !
اگه دوستان قيمت مناسب بدن ممنون ميشم !

----------


## sepehr.net

کار خیلی جالب و خوبیه
 به نظر من اگه مثل کیریستال ریپورت باشه نرم افزارت بازار خوبی پیدا نمیکنه
این نرم افزار در دو صورته که میتونه موفق بشه
1 اینکه محیط ساده تر و کاربر پسند تری نسبت به کریستال داشته باشه و help ایی قوی داشته باشه
2 اینکه عملکردش در بعضی از زمینه ها بهتر از کریستال باشه و امکاناتی جدید به اون اظافه شده باشه
ولی در کل کار بسیار خوبیه و اگه خوب پیش بره میتونه جای کریستال را در برنامه های ایرانی بگیره
از لحاظ قیمت هم نباید خیلی زیاد باشه چون ما ایرانی ها عادت نداریم پول برای این جور چیز ها بدیم وقتی میتونیم رایگان استفاده کنیم 
نظر من اینه که اون رو در چند نسخه ارائه کن
نسخه ایی برای کاربران اماتور حدود 200 هزار تومان
نسخه ایی برای کاربران معمولی حدود 500 تومان
و نسخه ایی برای کاربران حرفه ایی حدود 800 تومان
اینجوری فروش بیشتری پیدا میکنی

----------


## shima_hamedi

کار جالب و سختی را انجام داده اید اما به نظرمن کار کردن با منوی های انگلیسی راحتتر و بهتر می باشد به جای اینکه این همه وقت صرف شود که کسی برنامه ایی را فارسی کند بهتر نیست که کمی همه افراد انگلیسی یاد بگیرند و در ضمن این همه وقت را صرف گذاردن یک امکان جدید در برنامه شود چون کسانی که از این برنامه ها استفاده می کنندآدمیهای معمولی و بی استعدادی نیستند. اما این یک نظر شخصی است و من به نظر دیگران احترام می گذارم. در هر حال کار جالبی اینجا داده اید و ارزش کار شما بظر من بیشتر از قیمت پیشنهادی شما می باشد

----------


## Mrs.Net

میشه چندتا تصویر از برنامه ات نشون بدی؟
البته اگر برنامه ات فارسی هست و با اون میشه فایلهای کریستال ریپورت ویرایش کرد

----------


## amin_alexi

با سلام به همه دوستان
یکی از مهمترین مزیتها اینه که به راحتی در برنامه قابل استفاده است ... و میشه به گزارشهایی که ساختین از داخل Source برنامه Query بفرستین !
مهمترین هدف من از ساخت این نرم افزار استفاده از بخش Crystal Designer در داخل برنامه بود که بشه به کاربران نهایی امکان استفاده و ویرایش گزارشات رو داد .
و با این نرم افزار بدون هیچ مشکلی میشه فایلهای ساخته شده توسط Crystal Report رو ویرایش کرد !
سایر قسمتها هم امکان فارسی شدن داره !! اما زمانبره و اگه کسی بخواد این کار انجام میشه !

این هم یک عکس از نرم افزار !!

----------


## linux

> با سلام به همه دوستان
> یکی از مهمترین مزیتها اینه که به راحتی در برنامه قابل استفاده است ... و میشه به گزارشهایی که ساختین از داخل Source برنامه Query بفرستین !
> مهمترین هدف من از ساخت این نرم افزار استفاده از بخش Crystal Designer در داخل برنامه بود که بشه به کاربران نهایی امکان استفاده و ویرایش گزارشات رو داد .
> و با این نرم افزار بدون هیچ مشکلی میشه فایلهای ساخته شده توسط Crystal Report رو ویرایش کرد !
> سایر قسمتها هم امکان فارسی شدن داره !! اما زمانبره و اگه کسی بخواد این کار انجام میشه !
> 
> این هم یک عکس از نرم افزار !!


 بستگی داره به چه کسی بخواهید بفروشید، از 10 هزار تومن تا 10 میلیون تومن جا داره

----------


## ehsaniran59

دوست عزیز معمولاً این ابزار برای سیستمهای بزرگ قابل استفاده است که احتمالاً باید کمی هم دستکاری بشه بنابراین قیمت به خواست مشتری بستگی داره به مشتری و حجم کاری که داره . به قول دوستمون linux از 10 هزار تا 10 ملیون و شاید هم بیشتر ... موفق باشید

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز این ابزار در پکیج کریستال هست

این ابزاری که شما دارید ظاهرا همونه ! چه فرقی می کنه

منتها من فکر می کنم شما با Resource Hacker فقط فارسیش کردید

----------


## Mrs.Net

> دوست عزیز این ابزار در پکیج کریستال هست


میشه بگین کجا هست و حجمش چقدر هست؟

----------


## mcandovani

سلام
من هم با .net  یه کار مشابه این دارم انجام می دم
می خواستم بدونم نسخه ای که ازش استفاده کردید چنده؟

من تمام نسخ از 7  تا 12 رو دارم تست می کنم البته هنوز 10  و 11 رو پیدا نکردم
وبه یه مشکل درنسخ بالای 8.5 بر خوردم licensekeycode

شما کدش رو دارید به من هم بدید
 با تشکر

----------


## mcandovani

ُسلام
بالاخره موفق شدم این license  رو دور بزنم 
یعنی تا حالا جایی به مشکل نخوردم

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان این امکان در کریستال 10 نسخه Developer Edition می باشد

بنده حدوده 2 سالی هست از این امکان در برنامه هام استفاده می کنم

در مورد دوستی که می گن  موفق شدم که لایسنس رو دور بزنم باید به عرضشون برسونم که شما اگر Merge Module های کریستال رو همراه با لایسنس نصب بکنید هیچ وقت به مشکلی نخواهید خورد نیازی به دور زدن نیست

----------


## once4ever

> دوستان این امکان در کریستال 10 نسخه Developer Edition می باشد
> 
> بنده حدوده 2 سالی هست از این امکان در برنامه هام استفاده می کنم


منظورتون دقیقا چه امگانی هست؟!  و اسمش چی هست؟

----------


## mpmsoft

توسط یک OCX شما می تونید گزارش طراحی بکنید (در برنامه خودتون) یعنی دقیقا Designer Crystal رو تو برنامتون داشته باشید

----------

